# Grafikarte die vom Hersteller OC ist wieder auf normal takt bringen möglich ohne Hardware Schaden ?



## Wynn (9. August 2016)

*Grafikarte die vom Hersteller OC ist wieder auf normal takt bringen möglich ohne Hardware Schaden ?*

Ich habe die Grafikarte hier

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2706/sapphire-tri-x-r9-290-oc

Von Werk aus ist sie übertaktet - ich möchte aber mal sie auf normal takt bringen damit ich das als fehlerquelle auschalten kann. wie macht man das und geht runtertakten ohne hardware schaden ?


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. August 2016)

Doppelklick auf Radeon-Symbol in der Symbolleiste -> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> Global OverDrive

Hardwäreschäden sind bei einer Änderung der Taktraten praktisch ausgeschlossen, solange du die Spannung nicht veränderst. Im schlimmsten Fall stürzt der Rechner ab und du musst die Einstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2016)

Sicher, dass man das abstellen kann nur über die Treiber? Per BIOS ist der OC-Takt ja der Standardtakt...? ^^  Wenn es nicht klappt, dann mach es mit dem MSI Afterburner - da kannst du per Regler einfach einen kleineren Wert als den, den der Afterburner für den Aktuellen Max-Takt anzeigt, einstellen.

Aber welchen Fehler willst du denn überhaupt ausschließen? ^^  Denn wenn die Karte nen Defekt hat, kann der ja auch mit niedrigerem Takt vorkommen.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber welchen Fehler willst du denn überhaupt ausschließen? ^^



Den berüchtigten "Ati Blackscreen" der seit 2014 immer mehr sich verbreitet


----------

